# Infuse 6 Pro ou Infuse 6 avec achat in app ?



## thefutureismylife (29 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à vous, 
j'utilise depuis presque 1 an Infuse. Je dois dire que cette app est vraiment pratique. 
J'ai donc installé il y a 1 an "Infuse 6", avec un abonnement d'1 an (sans regret), actuellement à 9,99 euros/ ans voire 10,99 euros/ans (je ne comprends pas ces deux prix pour la même chose ??)

Depuis qu'tvOS 13 propose plusieurs comptes, j'ai malheureusement un problème. L'appliquai ne fonctionne que lorsque mon compte est sélectionné. Je suis en partage familiale, mais vraisemblablement *les achats in-app ne sont pas partagés*.

Du coup en regardant un peu, je vois qu'il y a de nombreuses options proposées pour "Infuse", et ne pas savoir s'il y a vraiment une différence. 

J'aurai tendance à partir sur l'achat de "Infuse 6 pro" (env. 30 euros) pour régler mon problème de partage familiale. Mais est-ce bien le même service qu'avec Infuse 6 + achat in app sur 1 an ? 

Autre option de prix : "l'abonnement à vie" à 59 euros, mais pourquoi un tel prix si l'app est à 30 euros ?

J'attends vos retours et avis. Merci à vous.


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, 
on peut procéder autrement si ma question est trop précise : comment "obtenez-vous" Infuse ?


----------



## Nanosotfr (19 Janvier 2020)

Salut,
Voici une réponse sur les forums officiel 









						Infuse Pro: Purchases, Upgrades, and Family Sharing
					

How to get Pro Infuse Pro is available as a subscription (Monthly or Yearly) or as a one-time purchase (Lifetime). All future updates (even major releases like v8, v9, v42, etc…) are included with all in-app purchase options.  Download Infuse 7 (free app w/ optional in-app purchase)   Family...




					firecore.com


----------



## thefutureismylife (19 Janvier 2020)

Oh merci c'est très clair ! 

Donc les deux apps sont bien les mêmes :
> *celle en abonnement (in-app)* sera continuellement mise à jour avec la dernière version - vraisemblablement le partage familiale est quand même inclus via une manip sur le site trakt.tv dont je viens de prendre connaissance. 
> *celle en achat*, qui lors de la prochaine version ne sera pas mise à jour (Infuse 7 par exemple) mais il peut être proposé un prix pour un upgrade dans l'app. (le partage familille est inclus et fonctionne automatique - sans actions supplémentaires via Trakt.tv)

Il ne reste plus qu'à faire le ratio du plus avantageux ^^

Merci !


----------



## thefutureismylife (3 Mai 2020)

J’ai depuis opté pour « l’achat de l’app en version Pro » et non un achat in-app. 
Ça me permettait de garantir un partage familiale et une bonne utilisation d’un compte à l’autre sur l’Apple TV et de créer un énième compte sur track...

Il faut reconnaître que cet app est sacrément efficace et pratique


----------

